# Winter Stash



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Trying to fill up my 2 50 count humis for winter. Shorter smokes, got a bit crazy on PDR on CBid. But there a good smoke so it was worth it


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I love how you have a Behike as a winter smoke!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I love how you have a Behike as a winter smoke!!!


Xmas day my friend, Xmas Day


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been seeing those pinar del rios a lot lately. Had one of those before? They look nice. I figure, if they suck, they'd be a good "hand out" cigar by their looks!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have smoked several of the PDR's over the last few months. Very enjoyable


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i have some PDR's coming in the mail tomorrow. my mouth is watering over your "winter stash"! thats a nice collection of smokes you've got there.


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very cool man ! Have you tried one of those Obsidian yets ? I am waiting for my 10 pack to arrive, im gonna try one right away, and let the rest, rest.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jeepthing said:


> Xmas day my friend, Xmas Day


My Xmas is only an Opus X.... :tsk:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice, looks like you might need more since it already feels like winter here. :frusty:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Very cool man ! Have you tried one of those Obsidian yets ? I am waiting for my 10 pack to arrive, im gonna try one right away, and let the rest, rest.


 Sorry to hijack but I tried one of the Obsidians a couple months ago. I was very impressed and since they are so affordable, I picked up a box.


----------



## chris14001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet stash Jeff! But is 100 cigars enough its going to be a long cold winter!!! lol


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

chris14001 said:


> Sweet stash Jeff! But is 100 cigars enough its going to be a long cold winter!!! lol


 UMMM No


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Love PDR!! nice pic


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

makes me want to try a PDR


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice stash.
:tu


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like a good start...Pretty easy to go nuts on Cbid.


----------

